# History from a geezer.



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Just happened to remember this: Up until the late-1960s, sweatshirts _only_ had the name of a school (high school or college) on them. And came only in school colors. Nothing else. No artwork. No slogans. No brand advertising. They were exclusively an athletics or school supporter thing.

The first sweats that had art on them -- which were a novelty you saw advertised in the backs of magazines -- had line-drawing likenesses of composers on them. Three varieties: Bach. Beethoven. Brahms. Had the market to themselves for several years. Always wished I had gotten one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't ever remember seeing sweatshirts with images of composers on them, although I can only go back to the early 70s in terms of memory. The first ones I can recall seeing in the UK usually had a Levi's logo or a Stateside college/university on them, as befitting a garment of American origin.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It's never too late. I like the ones with Wagner and Verdi. 

https://www.cafepress.com/+classical-music-composer+sweatshirts-hoodies


----------

